# Mining town generator



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Very cool. There was a power station like that at the railroad when I worked there in the early 70's.
It was still being used to power a few things. 
It always seemed so dangerous as you can see the armature in the picture is open. Not even a rope around the one we had.
For some reason my memory has the field windings rotating around the armature?
I also like seeing these old things.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I could spend hours in a place like that.........


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

me too , just love the old stuff. but OSHA would have a field day, & i don't mean the good kind!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

It actively produces power for BC Hydro as an IPP but mostly it's a working museum. It has a very modern synch system. The old one is quasi decommissioned. One knife switch has a tag that says "Do Not Throw Switch" on it. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Ditto ! 

I have seen something simulair here in Australia,
It was a small outback town in FNQ,
this town was not on the national grid ( too small ).
So being a technical boffin i wanted to see the power house,
front and centre was an very old generator, 
judging by the shape and design it was probably of english origin
Either side of this was the newr bigger modern diesals
being young and nievei enquired why the old one was still there ?

I was told it was still more reliable than the modern version,
And thus when the modern ones play up 

the old one is brought on line.


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

There are a couple old pelton wheel generating stations in colorado and idaho. Pretty cool. A pure impulse turbine.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What did they mine up there?


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> What did they mine up there?


Silver. Some of the boom towns were prettyassive for their day. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------

